# Explosions in London



## delericho (Jul 7, 2005)

There doesn't seem to be a category for this. Also, it has a horrible danger of turning political - please avoid that.

There are currently reports on BBC1 and elsewhere of explosions in London. There has been at least one on the Underground, and at least one on a bus near Russell Square (there are also reports of one or two more, but confirmed information is scarce).

There are also reports of fatalities, and according to the BBC there are reports of "a large number of casualties".

The London Underground has been closed down completely. I'm not sure what sort of state the rest of transport in London is. Obviously, the importance of such questions pales before the needs of those caught up in the events there.

It is not clear whether the explosion on the Underground is actually connected to that on the bus - there are some reports that it may have been caused by an electrical fault.

There is not a lot of confirmed information, and it does no good to speculate, so I'll say no more. However, I expect I can speak for everyone here when I express my hope that the casualties are as few as possible, and that my thoughts are with those caught up in events in London.


----------



## KenM (Jul 7, 2005)

Its being reported on CNN.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 7, 2005)

Luckily for me I'm working from home today. My wife has been asked to go in to the BBC as per normal but we don't know whether there are any transport links to get her there at the moment.

Hope all the other ENworld Londoners are OK.

BBC is reporting on this here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/default.stm

Regards


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 7, 2005)

I go through Aldgate on my normal commute every day (using the Circle Line from Liverpool St to Blackfriars). I got down to Liverpool Street about 8.55 am, and all the tube entrances were closed and people milling about on the street where I did overhear talk of an explosion, I walked over to Aldgate East tube by Middlesex Street and saw the fire engines pulling up to Aldgate Station and the police closing the road round there. I ended up walking down to the office and have been trying to keep track of the news to see what's happening. 

Luckily my family don't work in central London, but I've emailed friends to see that everyone is OK. Very worrying and my thoughts are with the injured and their families.


----------



## Krug (Jul 7, 2005)

Terrible news. Blair will give an address soon which will hopefully shed more light on the situation.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jul 7, 2005)

One of my best friends works in the area. He got off at Liverpool St this morning two trains ahead of the explosion. Needless to say, I'm relieved. So far he doesn't have any more information.


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope S'mon and Talarn are OK. 

I know where S'mon works and I don't think he would normally be in any of the bombed sites at that time. Talarn is an actor and there are quite a few theatres not far from the Russell Square bus blast but theatres are usually empty in the morning.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 7, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> I hope S'mon and Talarn are OK.
> 
> I know where S'mon works and I don't think he would normally be in any of the bombed sites at that time. Talarn is an actor and there are quite a few theatres not far from the Russell Square bus blast.



Kind of early in the day for actors though. S'mon would need to use the tube to get up to work though. I've also posted a message on randomlings house as Tallarn seems to visit there more often as well as randomling.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a big al Qaeda attack.  Luckily it happened well before I left home, but my wife was on her way to work.  I'm annoyed London Underground initially said it was an 'electrical surge' on the Met Line, so when the Underground was closed she got an overland train in to her work at Farringdon, which is near the middle of the area attacked, east of Russell Square, west of Aldgate.  If we'd known there were (apparently) multiple bombs on Tube trains & buses she'd have known to come home.  *grr*


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Kind of early in the day for actors though.



I thought of that. You posted while I was amending my post.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

My wife normally goes to work Northern Line to Moorgate then Met to Farringdon, there was an attack near Moorgate according to CNN so it's lucky she left late today!  I work at Oxforc Circus going via Northern Line to Stockwell (suspect package found there, but no explosion) then Victoria to Oxford Circus, I haven't heard of any Victoria line trains bombed, seems to have been Piccadilly & Met/Circle.  Luckily I didn't need to be in until 1pm, so now I'm staying home.  I'm concerned for Ingrid as she has to get home from the central area, she may have a long walk.


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Luckily it happened well before I left home, but my wife was on her way to work. I'm annoyed London Underground initially said it was an 'electrical surge' on the Met Line, so when the Underground was closed she got an overland train in to her work at Farringdon, which is near the middle of the area attacked, east of Russell Square, west of Aldgate. If we'd known there were (apparently) multiple bombs on Tube trains & buses she'd have known to come home. *grr*



Glad you and Mrs S'mon are OK.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

I used to work at Russell Square and I go there frequently, so seeing the destroyed bus & hearing the reports is pretty disturbing.  I live well away from central London, although I do live near areas where many terrorists seem to live (is that political?).  I'm a bit shaky currently, I'll be happier when my wife is safe home!


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> Glad you and Mrs S'mon are OK.




Cheers Zander.  Likewise.    You too Dave.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon - glad to hear you're ok mate - the bomb was actually tavistock square not russell square - not far away I know but may make a difference.  Hope your wife's ok and has another means of getting home.  Doubt I'll be able to move until late this evening.

Latest news I have - 2 confirmed casualties from the bus in tavistock square, probably more to be expectd, multiple explosions and the entire public transport network shut down, hospitals turning away any non-emergency patients.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 7, 2005)

I've heard, not literally, that another one has just gone off in or by Leicester Square. This is no F******G good at all. Glad all you London ENWorlders seem to be fine. I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Transport - last I heard, overland trains are running, everything else is shut.  I'd advise everyone not to travel if at all possible though, it will be a few hours before we can be fairly sure there are no more bombs.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> S'mon - glad to hear you're ok mate - the bomb was actually tavistock square not russell square - not far away I know but may make a difference.  Hope your wife's ok and has another means of getting home.  Doubt I'll be able to move until late this evening.




Glad to hear you're good too.    I think the bus bomb was being reported as 2 different bombs (Tavistock is just north of Russell).


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm afraid the way these things go, we're looking at large numbers of fatalities, it looks similar to Madrid scale.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

If there were two bus bombs that's news to me - so far I'd heard - six affected areas are Edgware Road, King's Cross, Liverpool Street, Tavistock Square/Russell Square, Aldgate East and Moorgate.  Reports are conflicting on the exact location of the bus though.

Any word from Tallarn/Randomling/Rav/Stalking Blue?


Edit - just found the report on the two bombs - cheers for the lead


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> If there were two bus bombs that's news to me - so far I'd heard - six affected areas are Edgware Road, King's Cross, Liverpool Street, Tavistock Square/Russell Square, Aldgate East and Moorgate.  Reports are conflicting on the exact location of the bus though.
> 
> Any word from Tallarn/Randomling/Rav/Stalking Blue?
> 
> Edit - just found the report on the two bombs - cheers for the lead




I don't think any of them are regularly in central London.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

From The Times:

London explosions: timeline
By Holden Frith, Times Online



0849 BST: First explosion occurs on the Metropolitan Line between Liverpool Street and Aldgate 



0922: King's Cross and Edgware Road stations evacuated. Entire London Underground network evacuated soon after

0928: Metronet, a Tube maintenance company, reports that the explosions have been caused by a power surge

0933: Explosion reported at Edgware Road

0934: A police spokesman says there are "walking wounded" at Aldgate

0946: Explosions reported at King's Cross, Old Street and Russell Square Tube stations

0951: Scotland Yard declare a "major incident" on the London Underground. Overground trains are diverted from Moorgate to King's Cross

0952: A British Transport Police spokesman says that two Tube trains are stuck in tunnels near Edgware Road

0953: Rescue workers report several injuries at Edgware Road 

1000: The National Grid reports that there has been no power surge that might have contributed to the incident

1013: Union officials report that there has been at least one explosive device on the London Underground

1016: Witnesses report an explosion on a bus at Russell Square

1019: Some mainline rail companies close lines in central London and terminate trains outside the capital. People are urged not to travel to London

1023: Scotland Yard says there are reports of an explosion at Moorgate


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

*pt 2*

1035: Metropolitan Police confirm that there has been an explosion on a bus in Tavistock Square, Central London

1120: The Army is patrolling the streets of Covent Garden



1130: Sir Ian Blair, the Metropolitan Police Commissioner, confirms that there have been six blasts in London and that traces of explosives have been found at at least one site

1138: A City of London Police spokeswoman confirms that two people have died at Aldgate

1214: Tony Blair says that it is "reasonably clear" that the explosions were the result of terrorism

1216: Police have been called to Leicester Square Underground station, according to the London Ambulance Service


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Transport - last I heard, overland trains are running, everything else is shut.  I'd advise everyone not to travel if at all possible though, it will be a few hours before we can be fairly sure there are no more bombs.




Thameslink overland trains are not running at all at the moment. My wife called in to the BBC to say that there is no way that she could get in and has been (thankfully) told to stay at home, the people that are already in will continue to cover stuff.

My brother in law works in city, he was in before all the problems started. He's planning to start walking home once he's able to leave and my sister will drive down to meet him somewhere in North London.

Cheers


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

And From the BBC


1205 Prime Minister Tony Blair, at the G8 summit in Gleneagles, says there has been "a series of terrorist attacks in London... people have died and are seriously injured... It is reasonably clear this is designed and timed to coincide with the opening of the G8". He says he will return to London within hours, but that the summit will continue without him 

1130 Signs on major roads into London warn: "Avoid London. Area closed. Turn on radio" 

1126 The president of the European Parliament, Josep Borrell, blames terrorism for a "coordinated series of attacks" and "confirmed deaths" 

 SUSPECTED BLAST LOCATIONS 
Edgware Road
King's Cross
Liverpool Street
Russell Square
Aldgate East
Moorgate 

1118:  London's Metropolitan Police Commissioner Sir Ian Blair tells the BBC he knows of "about six explosions", one on a bus and the others related to Underground stations. He says he believes the six affected areas are Edgware Road, King's Cross, Liverpool Street, Russell Square, Aldgate East and Moorgate, but says it is "still a confusing situation". He advises Londoners to "stay where you are - all of London's transport is currently disabled" - he refuses to confirm any fatalities 


1055: A doctor tells Reuters there are at least 90 casualties at Aldgate station 

1053: Home Secretary Charles Clarke makes a statement outside Downing Street about "dreadful incidents" causing "terrible injuries". He says Prime Minister Tony Blair has been informed and advises the public in London not to make unnecessary journeys 

1051: A passenger on a train at Edgware Road says he saw several bodies in the wreckage. A police spokesman says two trains remained stuck in tunnels at Edgware Road 

More info http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4659331.stm


----------



## Old One (Jul 7, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Thameslink overland trains are not running at all at the moment. My wife called in to the BBC to say that there is no way that she could get in and has been (thankfully) told to stay at home, the people that are already in will continue to cover stuff.
> 
> My brother in law works in city, he was in before all the problems started. He's planning to start walking home once he's able to leave and my sister will drive down to meet him somewhere in North London.
> 
> Cheers





Alex,

Glad to hear you and the Mrs. are OK...same for all the other London ENWorlders...thanks for checking in and keeping us updated.

~ OO


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Not to sound callous, but on the scale of things, this probably could have been much worse.  The totals I got off the news just a bit ago were 2 dead and 90 injured, though I'm sure those totals will rise after a while.  I'm just glad the totals will hopefully be in the low 10s, on deaths, and hopefully not much more than 150 injured.  It's a terible tragedy, but it could have been much more catastrophic that it looks like it has.

When I first heard about it at work (I work 3rd), I was picturing hundreads of deaths.  I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

Live video link available at
http://news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

Reportedly, a suspected terrorist has been shot by police at Canary Wharf.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

Zander - I have a mate at Canary Wharf - where did you get that information?


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> When I first heard about it at work (I work 3rd), I was picturing hundreads of deaths.  I'm glad I was wrong.




Um, I've learned to be wary on these reports.  If you remember the Tsunami, initial casualty reports were low, now they think over 300,000 dead.  From the scale of the attacks it's clear there will be many more than 2 deaths I'm afraid.  I hope it's under a hundred but I have to fear that's unlikely.  It will be hours before there are meaningful fatality reports.

Edit: 2 people are reported dead from one of the bus bombs.  I don't think they have started bringing out fatalities from most of the underground trains yet although 2 confirmed dead at Aldgate.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon's wife blogs from central London:

http://vol-abroad.b-logging.com/terrorism_in_london.htm

Funny reading this knowing she still has to get home tonight somehow!


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Um, I've learned to be wary on these reports.  If you remember the Tsunami, initial casualty reports were low, now they think over 300,000 dead.  From the scale of the attacks it's clear there will be many more than 2 deaths I'm afraid.  I hope it's under a hundred but I have to fear that's unlikely.  It will be hours before there are meaningful fatality reports.
> 
> Edit: 2 people are reported dead from one of the bus bombs.  I don't think they have started bringing out fatalities from most of the underground trains yet although 2 confirmed dead at Aldgate.



Yes, true, but I'm hopefull.  But you are right, they aren't always spot on on those reports, so any numbers should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Zander!

glad to see you are okay too (I had actually just emailed you to check).

I agree with what S'mon said, based on the eyewitness reports I think the casualties could be higher than what are being mentioned...though I hope not.


----------



## Paragon Kobold (Jul 7, 2005)

AFP is reporting 50 dead


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> Zander - I have a mate at Canary Wharf - where did you get that information?



From my brother who works in the City. As yet, it's unconfirmed. If/when I hear more, I'll post details.


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> Hey Zander!
> 
> glad to see you are okay too (I had actually just emailed you to check).



And I replied to your e-mail before seeing your post.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 7, 2005)

Sadly the fatality numbers are definitely rising, Edgware Road has definite numbers, plus Aldgate and Tavistock Square. 


I'm feeling pretty jittery as if I'd caught a slightly earlier train I could have been around the Aldgate explosion as I get the Circle Line around from there most days.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

Zander - Cheers for the info...


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

An Al Qaeda group has claimed responsibility - ITV news


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 7, 2005)

God bless you all and especially those affected.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> An Al Qaeda group has claimed responsibility - ITV news




Still, we're more interested in the human side of the equation here rather than any political issues behind it, so no discussion about who may or not be behind it please. It will all become clear in due time anyway.

Sadly casualty figures are bound to rise as the underground trains which have been affected are investigated. The emergency services are coping brilliantly though.

Regards


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I'm feeling pretty jittery as if I'd caught a slightly earlier train I could have been around the Aldgate explosion as I get the Circle Line around from there most days.



I known the feeling. I was on a train from London to Oxford once when the train pulled up just before Reading station. We waited on the train without news for about an hour before heading back. Turned out there was an IRA bomb at Reading station. The device was defused by the Bomb Squad.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 7, 2005)

Good to hear from everyone being okay so far!

Calling all London and neighbooring areas ENWorlders! Please report!

And my sympathies to everyone in Great Britain. This is friggin' awful.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 7, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Good to hear from everyone being okay so far!
> 
> Calling all London and neighbooring areas ENWorlders! Please report!
> 
> And my sympathies to everyone in Great Britain. This is friggin' awful.




Ditto.

Very sad to see this.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jul 7, 2005)

Glad to hear the UK residents thus far reporting in o.k. here.  Continued best wishes for everyone.  Really upsetting, deeply saddened.

Good luck to everyone, stay as safe as you can.

Take care.

Warrior Poet


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Ingrid has just phoned me, she was going to try to get a train home but she heard possible report of attack on overland trains so she's going to walk.  It's about  10 mile walk home but she's hoping to get a bus from Elephant & Castle in Zone 2.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Still, we're more interested in the human side of the equation here rather than any political issues behind it, so no discussion about who may or not be behind it please.




That was a factual report.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 7, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Still, we're more interested in the human side of the equation here rather than any political issues behind it, so no discussion about who may or not be behind it please.




This is ridiculous. Great knee-jerk, politically correct moderating, there. 

What's to discuss? I would certainly _hope_ that any "discussion" that might arise here would be pretty much a one-sided, universal condemnation of the attack and those responsible.

I'm just not feeling that Eric's grandma is an Al Qaeda sympathizer who will be offended if we place blame on those _claiming responsibility_.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 7, 2005)

There is a claim of responsibility by a new al Qaeda grop.  As I am listenting to CNN it is of course unconfirmed and comes from a new website.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous. Great knee-jerk, politically correct moderating, there.
> 
> What's to discuss? I would certainly _hope_ that any "discussion" that might arise here would be pretty much a one-sided, universal condemnation of the attack and those responsible.
> 
> I'm just not feeling that Eric's grandma is an Al Qaeda sympathizer who will be offended if we place blame on those _claiming responsibility_.




Agree wholeheartedly obviously.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> It's about  10 mile walk home but she's hoping to get a bus from Elephant & Castle in Zone 2.



Presumably street traffic would be chaotic and congested?  Do you all have family or friends between that might be a place to hole up before having to make a 10-mile hike?  Regardless, glad to hear you got the phone call.  Hope she's home soon.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a sad day.  It's good to hear from fellow ENWorlders from the UK that they are alright.  (Here's hoping that S'mon's wife doesn't have to walk 10 miles home, but as long as she's safe...)  I remember the 9/11 attacks here in the States, it's a horrible feeling to know that your country is under attack.  Just know the civilized world is with you, UK.

Kane


----------



## fett527 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> This is a sad day.  It's good to hear from fellow ENWorlders from the UK that they are alright.  (Here's hoping that S'mon's wife doesn't have to walk 10 miles home, but as long as she's safe...)  I remember the 9/11 attacks here in the States, it's a horrible feeling to know that your country is under attack.  Just know the civilized world is with you, UK.
> 
> Kane




Absolutely.  I remember how helpless I felt on 9/11.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 7, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Good to hear from everyone being okay so far!
> 
> Calling all London and neighbooring areas ENWorlders! Please report!
> 
> And my sympathies to everyone in Great Britain. This is friggin' awful.



 Another ditto on this.

Gods, just a year ago I was arriving in London and using the Underground in many of those places. Still have a bunch of friends there, though thankfully, only one of them works anywhere near central London, and he's reported in through e-mail already.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Presumably street traffic would be chaotic and congested?  Do you all have family or friends between that might be a place to hole up before having to make a 10-mile hike?  Regardless, glad to hear you got the phone call.  Hope she's home soon.




Me too.    We don't really have a place closer in (well, she has various friends I guess, scattered around London) but 10 miles is really pretty short by London standards (most of us walk a mile or two a day, at least), I'm sure she can walk it if she has to.  We did an 8 mile hike last Saturday so I know she's fit enough, I just hope she has good shoes.     Traffic may be bad in central London, hopefully not so bad outside; the police have told people not to make unnecessary journeys.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous. Great knee-jerk, politically correct moderating, there.
> 
> What's to discuss? I would certainly _hope_ that any "discussion" that might arise here would be pretty much a one-sided, universal condemnation of the attack and those responsible.
> 
> I'm just not feeling that Eric's grandma is an Al Qaeda sympathizer who will be offended if we place blame on those _claiming responsibility_.




I know moderating is difficult & stressful etc, but I do think knee-jerk heavy-handed moderating can cause more trouble (& bad feeling) than it prevents.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous. Great knee-jerk, politically correct moderating, there.
> 
> What's to discuss? I would certainly _hope_ that any "discussion" that might arise here would be pretty much a one-sided, universal condemnation of the attack and those responsible.
> 
> I'm just not feeling that Eric's grandma is an Al Qaeda sympathizer who will be offended if we place blame on those _claiming responsibility_.



 Big time, ditto there.  It's not like we're taking sides in a political debate.  We're talking about EVIL people that do terrible things.  IMO, if anyone gets insulted that anyone condems Al Qaeda, they need to seriously reevaluate their position.  Evil is evil, that's it and that's all.

Kane


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jul 7, 2005)

Perhaps some of you london types can answer a few questions for me?


What is a tube?  That like a subway?

How do you define a casuality?  The report said something like a 100 casualities and 1 fatality.  In the US they would be pretty much the same.

Regards and sympathy,
Your American allies.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> 10 miles is really pretty short by London standards (most of us walk a mile or two a day, at least), I'm sure she can walk it if she has to.  We did an 8 mile hike last Saturday so I know she's fit enough, I just hope she has good shoes.



Right on!  Good luck! Hang in there!


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Perhaps some of you london types can answer a few questions for me?
> 
> 
> What is a tube?  That like a subway?
> ...




Tube = Subway, underground train lines.

Casualty = anyone injured enough to go to hospital, not just dead & critically wounded.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> I know moderating is difficult & stressful etc, but I do think knee-jerk heavy-handed moderating can cause more trouble (& bad feeling) than it prevents.




If your first thought on seeing reports of a terrorist attack is that it _might_ turn into a "political" discussion, you've gone off the bend. Civilized people have nothing to "discuss" here.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Ingrid phoned again and it looks like she can get a lift from a friend with a car at Borough, which I think is just a few miles.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got about an 8-9 mile walk home as all my usual routes are stopped now - tube shut, overground from Liverpool St - shut, no buses in zone 1-2. Looks like I'll get fitter then!


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 7, 2005)

Just managed to get hold of me old man who frequently works in London and as it happens was there today about one station away from the Liverpool one. Wasn't able to get thru on his mobile for a couple of hours which was quite worrying.

Still trying to wrap my head around the whole situation.

Hope y'all get home safely.

D out.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 7, 2005)

Thoughts going out to everyone in London and the world.

I just heard about this - because I was looking up the weather in London as my daughter is going there Sunday, and -all- her best friends are all there today.   



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If your first thought on seeing reports of a terrorist attack is that it _might_ turn into a "political" discussion, you've gone off the bend. Civilized people have nothing to "discuss" here.




Hey, let's just keep arguing in this thread!


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If your first thought on seeing reports of a terrorist attack is that it _might_ turn into a "political" discussion, you've gone off the bend. Civilized people have nothing to "discuss" here.




Plane Sailing once closed a thread about D&D warfare because I discussed John Keegan's concept of warrior or warlike societies and mentioned America as an example.     Different moderators have different ideas of what's acceptable.  If necessary we can discuss it on Meta.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I've got about an 8-9 mile walk home as all my usual routes are stopped now - tube shut, overground from Liverpool St - shut, no buses in zone 1-2. Looks like I'll get fitter then!




Good luck Dave!!    You can hopefully get a bus from zone 2 if necessary.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 7, 2005)

Awful news. My wholehearted sympathy goes out to all those affected.

I haven't been able to contact my relatives in and near London so far, and I'm fervently hoping they are OK.

It seems no-one round here (edit: not meaning *locally* here)  has been affected, which I'm glad to hear.

Regards.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I've got about an 8-9 mile walk home as all my usual routes are stopped now - tube shut, overground from Liverpool St - shut, no buses in zone 1-2. Looks like I'll get fitter then!





Lucky man - I've got a 47 mile walk home if public transport doesn't come back on line... though trains may be operating from further out if I'm lucky.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Different moderators have different ideas of what's acceptable.  If necessary we can discuss it on Meta.




Nope, I apologize. Sorry Plane Sailing. I understand and agree with your intentions.

I'm still waiting to hear from two co-workers in London, and of course the British half of my family. I have one cousin and one uncle working in London (although my uncle may be retired by now...)


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon

I've just heard all bridges over the river are apparently closed so Ingrid may not be able to get out to you that way!  Might be worth getting in touch with her on that.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of all our London-dwelling members today.  Take care!


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> S'mon
> 
> I've just heard all bridges over the river are apparently closed so Ingrid may not be able to get out to you that way!  Might be worth getting in touch with her on that.




?!?! They better not shut the foot bridges!  What is this, martial law?!


----------



## Razuur (Jul 7, 2005)

My best to all you UK gamers across the pond.

I hope that you and your loved ones are safe and unscathed.

Razuur


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Buttercup, Wulf & all other well wishers.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

No idea mate - it came from the company I work for so I'm not going to vouch for it being 100% fact but I doubt they'd be telling us about it if they didn't think it was true.  ANyway hope she makes it home alright - if the trains don't recover then I'm sleeping in the office!


----------



## Zander (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> ?!?! They better not shut the foot bridges! What is this, martial law?!



I sent you an e-mail re. Ingrid's predicament but I'm not sure you can access your ntl account where you are now. If you can't, please e-mail me at afsimkin@hotmail.com and I'll re-send the message.


----------



## Whisper72 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wishing all the best for the UK gamers, especially the Londoners.

It is sad to see such a beautiful city hit this way. We have a tradition of going to London around X-mas, and I even proposed to my (now) wife under the dome of St. Paul's during a X-mas celebration event there.

Praying that casualties will be few and all your loved ones unharmed...

The Whisper of the Net


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 7, 2005)

This is just devestating.  I read somewhere a double decker bus that flew into the air.

My heart goes out to anyone affected.

I had understood that central London was one of the most secure places in the world.  Amazing the number of attacks that went off.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 7, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> S'mon
> 
> I've just heard all bridges over the river are apparently closed so Ingrid may not be able to get out to you that way!  Might be worth getting in touch with her on that.



Just looked out of the window - Blackfriars bridge is definitely still open (vehicles and pedestrians), and I doubt they'd close any to pedestrians. Don't fancy having to swim the Thames as the start of my journey home

Thanks to everyone for their concern and well-wishes.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

Cheers for the clarification - figured it was extreme but thought I'd pass on what I'd been told.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Transport For London is giving info on travel:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/#other


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> Cheers for the clarification - figured it was extreme but thought I'd pass on what I'd been told.




They were probably just messing with us South Londoners.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, true, but I'm hopefull.  But you are right, they aren't always spot on on those reports, so any numbers should be taken with a grain of salt.



Sadly, your hopes are most likely misplaced.  http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/07/07/london.tube/index.html

Dozens of so far officially untallied dead according to that article.


----------



## Captain Needles (Jul 7, 2005)

Thoughts and my concerns four our Brit friends.  I have a close friend who lives near London, and was quite concerned until I found she was okay.  I sincerely hope the casualty and fatality numbers do not rise again, though I fear they will.  It is good to hear that so many of you who live about London are okay.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

Sky is reporting 45 fatalities.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

Just had this

http://www.thamesclippers.com/

Anyone able to use the river to get home (or closer to it) should have a look.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jul 7, 2005)

Just been told that my train station (euston) has reopened - as have Victoria and London Bridge.  My company has told me to leave now to try and get home so I'm out of here

Thanks to everyone for your kind words.  

And to the rest of you Londoners I hope you make it home alright.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't know what to say except that you have my sympathy and that I hope nobody here has lost anyone.


----------



## freebfrost (Jul 7, 2005)

We're keeping you in our thoughts and prayers today here in the U.S.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 7, 2005)

Still haven't heard from my cousin down town or anything from the parents of the girl guides that were in London this morning (my daughter's best friends). We're assuming everything is good regarding the girl guides, because otherwise with that many of them, the word would have gotten out here by now.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jul 7, 2005)

My sympathies and thoughts go out to all that are directly and indirectly affected by these attacks. I have a few friends from or in London, and thankfully they are ok...horribly though, many are not.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 7, 2005)

Our thoughts and hopes are with you.  Best of luck during this horrible time.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 7, 2005)

Condolences to the family and friends of those who have lost their lives.  Speedy recovery to those who have been injured.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 7, 2005)

Thoughts, prayers, and condolences from ours to yours.

May you find peace in this horrible, troubled times.

Pax vobiscum


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 7, 2005)

I remember after 9/11 a british citizen was interviewed and said something along the lines of "When a Yank needs a hand, call a Brit." I was so touched by that statement of friendship. I know that I am just as affected by these events as if they happened in my own city. My thoughts are with the people of London and the UK, and I hope that all of our community here is safe.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2005)

... My condolences to everyone affected by this.


----------



## delericho (Jul 7, 2005)

Fortunately, if that word can be used about anything today, London is blessed with excellent emergency services who are experienced in dealing with events of this type, and who had well-developed plans for responding to the attacks. By all accounts, they have been doing a great job.

I was in the centre of Glasgow about 2 hours ago, and the police there were out in force, spread around the city keeping watch. I expect that similar scenes can be found in Birmingham, Manchester, Edinburgh, and other key cities. It is very reassuring that someone has gone to the effort of putting response plans in place, and that this wasn't the surprise it might have been. (It was, of course, no less of a shock for all that.)


----------



## ragboy (Jul 7, 2005)

My thoughts go out to you guys in London. I'm heartened to see that "solid British practicality" in the face of this tragedy. (S'mon: your wife's blog was brilliant)

Take care...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jul 7, 2005)

I will refrain from political thoughts, though I have many right now, none of which are 'civil' in regards to any who could partake, condone, or claim participation in the murder of untold innocents.

To those in London.  I wish you well.  I wish your familes well.  I wish your friends well.  I wish all those in London well.

It trully saddens me that my wish will not come true for untold numbers of my fellow human beings.

May we unite to prevent these horrifying, despicable attacks upon mankind.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Sadly, your hopes are most likely misplaced.  http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/07/07/london.tube/index.html
> 
> Dozens of so far officially untallied dead according to that article.



Well, I could only hope.  And I still hope it doesn't go into the hundreds, but i fear the worst now.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll quote Knight Otu: My condolences to everyone affected by this. I have lots of relatives in London, sure hope they are okay. The actual event and the possible consequences are not good at all... UK residents, please keep this in mind in the near future:

"The man who trades freedom for security does not deserve nor will he ever receive either."
- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## AIM-54 (Jul 7, 2005)

delericho said:
			
		

> I was in the centre of Glasgow about 2 hours ago, and the police there were out in force, spread around the city keeping watch. I expect that similar scenes can be found in Birmingham, Manchester, Edinburgh, and other key cities. It is very reassuring that someone has gone to the effort of putting response plans in place, and that this wasn't the surprise it might have been. (It was, of course, no less of a shock for all that.)





There've been reports here in DC that security on the Metro has been increased, including guys with SMGs.  I can't confirm as I haven't been on the train since 7:30 this morning at which point there wasn't any, at least at my stations.  It's possible it's only some stations or an errant report.  There'll probably be some reaction to this at any rate, much like there was after the March 11 attack in Madrid.

I'll also add my condolences and prayers to those most affected by this and all our British friends across the pond.


----------



## smootrk (Jul 7, 2005)

This is just another reason I prefer the suburban life here in the US.  The more time goes on, the more I prefer to live farther from the major population centers.

My heart is with everyone in GB right now.  Keep yourselves safe.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 7, 2005)

I turned on the news around three and saw the news. I'm really saddened by all the deths and injuries that have happened because of this, my heart goes out to all those in london and those with people in londond. I'm also saddened that people could want to do this.


----------



## hong (Jul 7, 2005)

Stiff upper lip, chaps, and all that. Go the Britpack!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 7, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> There've been reports here in DC that security on the Metro has been increased, including guys with SMGs.  I can't confirm as I haven't been on the train since 7:30 this morning at which point there wasn't any, at least at my stations.  It's possible it's only some stations or an errant report.  There'll probably be some reaction to this at any rate, much like there was after the March 11 attack in Madrid.




Boston has also increased the security level on the MBTA (the subway and bus system here).  

And I'll also add my condolences and prayers for everyone affected in London.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Tube = Subway, underground train lines.
> 
> Casualty = anyone injured enough to go to hospital, not just dead & critically wounded.




Thanks, I was fairly sure that is what it was, but I am not up to date on english lingo.  

When I think of Casualties, I think dead, not just injured.  Odd don't you think, how two different cultures have different ideas and names for things and are great friends while two other nations have different ideas and names for things and just want to kill each other.

Thanks for the info.  Hope things are going well for and yours and I'll pray for your country.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> My thoughts go out to you guys in London. I'm heartened to see that "solid British practicality" in the face of this tragedy. (S'mon: your wife's blog was brilliant)
> 
> Take care...




Well, Ingrid is a Tennessean, they're tough.    Thanks!


----------



## S'mon (Jul 7, 2005)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> When I think of Casualties, I think dead, not just injured.  Odd don't you think, how two different cultures have different ideas and names for things and are great friends while two other nations have different ideas and names for things and just want to kill each other.




They do use it as a softer form of 'deaths', too.  I'm still hopeful the death toll will be significantly below the Bali & Madrid statistics; 35 bodies were recovered from the Underground, that total will go up somewhat, and it looks like a very large number of deaths on the bus, maybe 20+, but it could still be confined to double figures which is something.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 7, 2005)

My heart goes out to all, struck by this malice act. But now, I am on pins and needles myself, cause, there is family overthere from my mother's side, which their status is unknown at this moment. Will have inquire on my mum, if she knows anything.

My Prayers to all.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 7, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I remember after 9/11 a british citizen was interviewed and said something along the lines of "When a Yank needs a hand, call a Brit." I was so touched by that statement of friendship.



I hadn't heard that, but I think the sentiment is returned.


----------



## Faoiltiarna (Jul 7, 2005)

From the Pacific Northwest, USA. I send my prayers and thoughts to those in London and England. I hope your loved ones and friends are safe. This is indeed a tragic and horrifying event. My bests to all.


----------



## Trainz (Jul 7, 2005)

How is Morrus faring ?

I don't recall if he is in London itself...


----------



## billd91 (Jul 7, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I had understood that central London was one of the most secure places in the world.  Amazing the number of attacks that went off.




Central London is certainly one of the places in the world with the most observational cameras and first rate first responders. Comes from years of on and off IRA campaigns. But that kind of surveillance is sometimes more useful in reaction to events or in prevention due to excellent intelligence. And while the intelligence the government traditionally has on the IRA is top notch, it's not nearly as good on Al-Qaeda.
I think this just helps to show that even states experienced with terror groups have countless vulnerabilities of one sort or another to groups that are really determined to cause mayhem. 

My thoughts and sympathies to all of the people affected by this latest outrage.


----------



## shaylon (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear this tragic news.  I hope all enworlders stay safe and that Londoners get through this terrible time.

-Shay


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2005)

Trainz said:
			
		

> How is Morrus faring ?
> 
> I don't recall if he is in London itself...




Nowhere near, I'm thankful to say.


----------



## Faoiltiarna (Jul 7, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Boston has also increased the security level on the MBTA (the subway and bus system here).
> 
> And I'll also add my condolences and prayers for everyone affected in London.




Well according to NBC news here in Oregon, Homeland Security has raised the terrorist alert to Orange and all Mass Transit/Public Transit in the states are being monitored. I think it is more a precaution than an actually worry about threat. We shall see. 

It does appear, however, that the attack on London was carefully planned and staged. I can only hope that the death toll is low, as well as injuries. This sort of cowardly acts serves to remind all of us in the freeworld just how fragile our security and safety really is.

Everyone stay safe and for all of our British friends, our prayer and wishes go out to you.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 7, 2005)

All our UK EN Worlders are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 7, 2005)

Get this, Aldgate has a very heavy Muslim populous according to what I've seen on the news. How can you condone endangering your own people in this 'war'? Not that I'm condoning any of it btw.

I hope the above makes some semblance of sense, it's just that I'm very angry at the moment and just want to sound off in a way that would slay Eric's grandma on the spot.

One point I want to make with re to the above and possibly the only 'good' thing to come out of it is that it will severley lessen any knock-on effect with regards to pissed off UK citizens wanting to vent their anger out on some poor Muslim sod. The last thing we need is any more casualties to come from this horrific incident.

WHAT THE F**K IS THIS WORLD COMING TO!!!???

Again, I hope what I just said makes sense.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jul 7, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> They do use it as a softer form of 'deaths', too. I'm still hopeful the death toll will be significantly below the Bali & Madrid statistics; 35 bodies were recovered from the Underground, that total will go up somewhat, and it looks like a very large number of deaths on the bus, maybe 20+, but it could still be confined to double figures which is something.




Don't get me wrong, double digit death totals is still too high, one would be high enough, but I think it could have been worse.  The more I think about it the more I think they really failed in what they wanted to do.  They struck during a prime rush hour from my understanding, the death toll could have been much worse.

When 911 happened they projected 50,000 deaths per tower and if they would have waited for another half hour they may have gotten that, but since they struck before most people were at work, the death toll was much less.

It may still be too early to say what the total will be, but I too hope it is small.

Not really the best time perhaps, but congrats on the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Nope, I apologize. Sorry Plane Sailing. I understand and agree with your intentions.




Thanks for that Wulf. 

Naturally I'm feeling a little tense today, plus I know that initial reports along those claiming to be responsible almost always get corrected or refined later. The fact that someone claiming to be affiliated to Al Qaeda claims responsibility is neither here nor there yet. AQ seems like the obvious candidates in one way or another since this follows their modus operandi - no warning, kill lots of civilians. Either way the're bastards.

In the future I hope that anyone who disagrees with an aspect of moderation would, as a first action, email the moderator in question so a quick discussion can take place off the boards. As often the case the terseness of internet communication can lead to a degree of misintepretation. Much better that way than complaining about them in the thread.

Thanks to all the support for everyone in the UK from ENworld. Much appreciated.


----------



## scrubkai (Jul 7, 2005)

From my entire gaming group over here in Chicago...

Our best wishes and thoughts are with all the people of London.
May the evil of terrorism never strike your city again,
and perhaps more importantly let us all join together and work to make sure that all of human kind learns the futility of violence.

No matter what our personal views are, we are all in this world together and we all need to work together to support each other if we are ever going to reach beyond our current situation and come to a solution that is better for all people.

May whatever blessings I have to give fall on each of you reading this....

Kai


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 7, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO!!!???




Well, it's either going to advance to the 21st century, or roll back to the 7th.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, it's either going to advance to the 21st century, or roll back to the 7th.




Sounds like the latter my friend, what with this 'group' calling us 'crusaders' IIRC.


----------



## AIM-54 (Jul 7, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> There've been reports here in DC that security on the Metro has been increased, including guys with SMGs.  I can't confirm as I haven't been on the train since 7:30 this morning at which point there wasn't any, at least at my stations.  It's possible it's only some stations or an errant report.




Okay, I can confirm it now.  There's a bit on the security of mass transit systems in DC and NY on the front page of The Washington Post.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 8, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Big time, ditto there.  It's not like we're taking sides in a political debate.  We're talking about EVIL people that do terrible things.  IMO, if anyone gets insulted that anyone condems Al Qaeda, they need to seriously reevaluate their position.  Evil is evil, that's it and that's all.
> 
> Kane





Ok. Enough.

I think it's one thing to mention that "Al Queda did it" but it's another to 1) bash them for it (whether they deserve it or not, I'm NOT GETTING INTO IT!) and 2) bash the mods for stepping in. Plane Sailing is going thru the stress the rest of you Brits are right now, so give him a break!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 8, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all those who have been affected by this. I can only hope that 1) there's not a whole bunch of casualties and 2) there's not a repeat of this.


----------



## Banshee16 (Jul 8, 2005)

My condolences out to any of our Brit, and fellow Commonwealth members who have been affected by this.  With luck, the number of casualties won't grow too far, though any at all is too many 

Banshee


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. Enough.
> 
> I think it's one thing to mention that "Al Queda did it" but it's another to bash them for it(whether they deserve it or not, I'm NOT GETTING INTO IT!)




[sigh] This Ignore button is just not giving me the satisfaction I require here.



			
				Darth's sig said:
			
		

> Evil will be dealt with swiftly as it is my duty to remove such evil from my presence.--Rozhena Ashford Cleric/Divine Champion of Torm




I hope Rozhena has a better moral compass.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2005)

I offer my condolences to the British people in the wake of this tragedy.  I will keep you in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks all for continued support - my wife Ingrid made it home safe & sound.  We're both staying home today while the public transport system recovers.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 8, 2005)

That's good to hear, S'mon.  From the sound of things from a few friends I have in the area that's what a lot of people are doing.

Kane


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been into the centre of London today via Liverpool St and its fairly quiet, but generally things are very close to normal.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 8, 2005)

edit: Apperantly this made lots of people angry so I'll delete it. I think it's sad that some politics are allowed though, such as a certain response on page two. It's only politics if you don't agree with it?


----------



## MaxKaladin (Jul 8, 2005)

And threadlock for breaking the no politics rule in: 
5...
4...
3...
2...
1...


----------



## delericho (Jul 8, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> And threadlock for breaking the no politics rule in:
> 5...
> 4...
> 3...
> ...




Agreed. I almost posted a _very_ angry response to Psioncist's post, but this is neither the time nor the place.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd rather not see the thread locked, because this is important to a lot of EN Worlders, but PLEASE. If we all just ignore it, maybe it will go away...

...and since I haven't posted it in this thread yet, peace to my limeys, in your hearts and families, if not in the world.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 8, 2005)

Can someone point me to where I might be able to make my first use of the ignore user button? Never thought I'd have to use it but no matter where you might happen to go, unfortunately there's always one jerk you just don't want to listen to!  

No worries, done & dusted.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 8, 2005)

delericho said:
			
		

> Agreed. I almost posted a _very_ angry response to Psioncist's post, but this is neither the time nor the place.




And this is the reason why ENworld's so cool. You can't stop others from breaking the rules, but you can stop yourself. Self-moderation makes the moderator's jobs less difficult.

joe b.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 8, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Can someone point me to where I might be able to make my first use of the ignore user button? Never thought I'd have to use it but no matter where you might happen to go, unfortunately there's always one jerk you just don't want to listen to!
> 
> No worries, done & dusted.




Click on the user's name, choose Add to ignore List.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 8, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> edit: Apperantly this made lots of people angry so I'll delete it.




Who could possibly get angry at a demonstration of moral equivalency that suggests that the Nazis might have had valid reasons for the Holocaust and that they, like the terrorists, were just misunderstood?

Some people are just so sensitive.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Click on the user's name, choose Add to ignore List.




Cheers Eric but I beat ya to it.

On a seperate note, thanks for ENWorld.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 8, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> [sigh] This Ignore button is just not giving me the satisfaction I require here.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Rozhena has a better moral compass.




My character's "moral compass" doesn't apply here. 

I just didn't want it to get into an ugly political debate that would've locked this thread quicker than the speed of light. We're not here on this thread to throw blame, but to console those who have been affected by this.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope all of our British ENWorld members and their families and friends are OK, and that the perpetrators of this are found and brought to swift justice.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 8, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Who could possibly get angry at a demonstration of moral equivalency that suggests that the Nazis might have had valid reasons for the Holocaust and that they, like the terrorists, were just misunderstood?
> 
> Some people are just so sensitive.




Please. You are free to not agree with me, but deliberately misread and discredit my post after it has been removed (by request I might add, so the thread will not get locked) is just low.

psionicist@home.se if you want to chat.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 8, 2005)

Drop it, everyone. Focus on the matter at hand - not on your fellow posters, historical tangents, etc.

If it's difficult for you to refrain from breaking EN World rules (including making personal attacks or otherwise starting trouble), hit the back button on your browser and come back to this thread when you've calmed down.

If you have any questions or comments... Well, I'd like to say "e-mail me," but I can't currently access my e-mail, so if you don't have access to Private Messages, e-mail another mod and ask if they can relay your message to me via PM. Thanks.


----------



## The Shaman (Jul 8, 2005)

I spoke with my cousins last night and was relieved to learn that everyone in my family is fine - my cousin Vicky works in London and takes the Tube, but she was actually in Paris on business when the bombers struck.

My heartfelt condolences to all affected by this tragedy.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 8, 2005)

Had to delete someone's post. Sorry, mate. Maybe e-mail him instead.

I know you meant no harm, but continuing to refer to this tangent isn't helping.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 8, 2005)

No, I understand.  No prob!


----------



## Zander (Jul 8, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Get this, Aldgate has a very heavy Muslim populous according to what I've seen on the news.



So does Edgware Road. I think the bus bomb went off by accident and that the bomber was actually headed to Marble Arch underground station (it's on the same bus route). Marble Arch has a significant Muslim population too. Most likely this was a tactical decision by the person coordinating the terrorist cell because it meant that the bombers could quickly and easily hide in all three locations.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 8, 2005)

There are 48 confirmed dead.  There are still unrecovered bodies in the Russell Square tube train, scene of the worst carnage, but it does look increasingly likely that the final death toll will be in double figures & well below Madrid, for which I am grateful.  I find taking a realistic appraisal of the likely consequences of the attacks immediately means there isn't the drip-feed effect of mounting horror as the confirmed death tolls rise.


----------



## billd91 (Jul 9, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> So does Edgware Road. I think the bus bomb went off by accident and that the bomber was actually headed to Marble Arch underground station (it's on the same bus route). Marble Arch has a significant Muslim population too. Most likely this was a tactical decision by the person coordinating the terrorist cell because it meant that the bombers could quickly and easily hide in all three locations.




I guess that answers my question about why 3 bombs were on the tube but the 4th was on a bus. I thought that didn't quite fit in.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 10, 2005)

And so it begins...

http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,20409-1686151,00.html


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 10, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> And so it begins...
> 
> http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,20409-1686151,00.html




God forbid. Next stop, Logan's Run.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 10, 2005)

Great, now smelly Tube employees will be seeing me naked... *grrr*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 10, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> God forbid. Next stop, Logan's Run.




::shakes head::

So much for privacy. Thanks to a few nutjobs out there.... ::sigh::


----------



## Aeson (Jul 10, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> Well, Ingrid is a Tennessean, they're tough.    Thanks!



Most of us Southerners are, but it seems to me you Brits have your tough side also. 

I'm just getting around to reading this thread. I'm glad you all are all right.


----------



## delericho (Jul 10, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> And so it begins...
> 
> http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,20409-1686151,00.html




I particularly like the suggestion that they might fit "dummy" devices to some stations to save money. Because if we're serious about tackling the issue, half measures are the way to go.

The rest of my views on this are political.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 11, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most of us Southerners are, but it seems to me you Brits have your tough side also.
> 
> I'm just getting around to reading this thread. I'm glad you all are all right.





I can't make that claim: either a Tennessean or a Southerner. Wasn't born here but raised here and tough as well!    

It's when calamity strikes is when you find out just how tough people REALLY are!   
And how close-knit too!


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 11, 2005)

My sister is in London on an internship, and left the tube at Kings Cross after what was said to be "electrical problems" on the tracks. She then boarded a bus on one of the lines that was targeted/attacked. It was a nervewracking day - but thank God that neither she nor anyone she knew was hurt. 

My prayers continue to be with Londoners.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

The Druid Merlin said:
			
		

> edited out by Plane Sailing




Merlin, While I agree with you this is not the place. This thread was meant to show concern and support for our friends in England. Do not make this political. Please.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 11, 2005)

The Druid Merlins post was removed for overt political commentary.

On another note, we can still have a pretty stressful time because of peoples thoughtlessness.

I'm on the train into work this morning. Getting a little shut eye. Open my eyes and I see an abandoned bag on the seat just across from me. Ask around and my fellow passengers saw the owner (city gent in a suit?) walk off down the train leaving it. 

We're just pulling into a station so I go to the door and start to attract the guards attention when jackass returns. The moron is oblivious of the concern that his stupidity caused, excusing himself by saying that he's been awake since 3am this morning and not thinking too clearly.

So the rest of the journey in to work carries on uneventfully except for a security scare at Kings Cross as I'm travelling through it, and I'm back in at work now. Slightly more stressed than necessary thanks to the Jackass though.

Mind you, I was within less than a minute of pulling the communication cord (emergency stop) on the train, and that has to be worth *something*, right?

Cheers


----------



## S'mon (Jul 11, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most of us Southerners are, but it seems to me you Brits have your tough side also.
> 
> I'm just getting around to reading this thread. I'm glad you all are all right.




Cheers.    All us Anglo-Celtic cultures peoples are tough, aren't we?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2005)

Humans are tough period. 
And we Yanks still remember what the man said a while back. "Together we stand, or seperately we hang."

We'll be glad to lend a shoe so you guys can smack the cockroaches that did this. Though you have plenty of shoes, still. Tis the thought that counts.   

Gah I'm rambling. Thoughts and prayers to all you Brits out there.


----------



## Zander (Jul 12, 2005)

The latest news is that police think that the Aldgate bomber died in the attack. The BBC speculates that all four were suicide bombings.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 12, 2005)

I heard that they arrested one person awhile ago. Didn't catch more than that. But the do think at least several, if not all, might have been suicide bombinbs.

Why people are willing to blow themselves into oblivion is beyond my comprehension...  :\


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I heard that they arrested one person awhile ago. Didn't catch more than that. But the do think at least several, if not all, might have been suicide bombinbs.
> 
> Why people are willing to blow themselves into oblivion is beyond my comprehension...  :\




They have a low sense of self-preservation? Must take alot, and I mean alot of brainwashing to get rid of that basic human instinct.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 13, 2005)

Latest reports are that arrests of people in connection with the attacks have been made, but it appears that four people travelled to London who appear to have died in the attacks as suicide bombers.


----------

